# Just purchased a car



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bought a 2007 Honda Fit LX with 174k on it for $7,900 total, I guess you can call this Frugal when comparing it to the price of a new one. Paid cash, end of car search.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well done,one fill up per month
Enjoy


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

The Fit is a fine car but I don't think $7900 for an 8 year old subcompact with 174k is a good deal.


----------



## DollaWine (Aug 4, 2015)

I agree with Sherlock, decent price, but could've found better!


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not many used fits in our area of Kingston.


----------

